# Introducing the KRISS Super V System



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2008)

Apparently these guys are going to be at the Shot Show, ;) an informal review would be cool. lol

It's an interesting concept and I'd be curious to see if they can take off in the market.



> *
> Introducing the KRISS Super V System* *The first major breakthrough in automatic weapons operating systems design in more than 120 years!*​ *How the KRISS Super V System Works*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 2, 2008)

Now that is a hot looking shootin iron...

I did not hit the links, but are any licenses being produced yet??

If so, are they LE/MIL or civilian??

I would like to test fire one...

thanks for the story


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2008)

They have a civilian variant apparently. ;)
http://www.kriss-tdi.com/component/option,com_performs/Itemid,21/


> Interested in purchasing a KRISS weapon?
> 
> If you're lucky enough to live in one of the 38 folding stock States, you have the chance to own one of the very few KRISS Vector CRB/SO's that will be available in 2008.  Once these are sold, we will not build any more.
> 
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, I want to be a test bed for civilian applications...  where do i sign up??


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2008)

Edited my last post with purchase info. ;)


----------



## phridum (Feb 2, 2008)

HaHa, I wonder where that space rifle falls into the AWB?


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 2, 2008)

I am on the waiting list..

I wonder what the price will end up being???????


----------



## formerBrat (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah..i saw this weapon on futureweapons late last year, and posted a video about it here, not much response, but here is the link if you hadn't seen it

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6737


----------



## QC (Feb 2, 2008)

Another link with diagrams etc. 


http://hamptonroads.com/node/343981


----------



## Firosche (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that it would be a great asset to SWAT teams and other law enforcement agencies.  I don't know if the military would pick this thing up or not.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 2, 2008)

I still want one...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I am on the waiting list..
> 
> I wonder what the price will end up being???????



Congrats!  lol As for the price, ;) is there room to refinance your home?


----------



## QC (Feb 2, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I still want one...



I want a Jedi light sabre!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 2, 2008)

I will add this one to the list of "have to go to at the SHOT Show".

If I dont get too overwhelmed then I will have info to post Friday when I get back.  

Unless I win a ton of cash, then you all have to wait till I am sitting on a lounge drinking a fruity drink with umbrella on a beach anywhere warmer than Chicago!!!!


----------



## phridum (Feb 3, 2008)

I still dunno really...

It is obviously much more controllable than other full auto SMG's, but is there as real of a need as they are saying in that video? Handing out these full auto weapons may end up causing more damage than life saving...

In the video where he's shooting at the dummy in the car, his full auto burst sprays all over the place, even breaking the window. Perhaps that shoot was a poor example for them to choose, and I don't know the shooters qualifications, but for law enforcement agencies, that's overkill. Especially with Continuum of Force Oversight Committees or whatever. The rule of thumb is the least amount of force necessary to control a subject. Naturally, the armchair quarterbacking of officers decisions is a detriment to the lives of all citizens, but that won't stop them. Personally, I don't think anyone will sign off on dumping a 30 round mag of .45 ACP into a vehicle in 2 seconds.


----------



## Remrem (Feb 2, 2009)

Firosche said:


> I think that it would be a great asset to SWAT teams and other law enforcement agencies.  I don't know if the military would pick this thing up or not.



I could see a variant as a Spec Ops weapon. Chamber it for 454 Casul, basically a longer more powerful .45. The 454 Casul is overkill as a pistol round and has a LOT of kick but this design tames the kick, and probably the right stock would help more. A bit more barrell and you can have a knockdown round with range. It would figure to do very well in an urban fight.

A gun chambered for 454 Casull can shoot the .45 acp. Thus...you have a subsonic round option,and the weapon can have a threaded barrell for a silencer. A smaller round can be loght loaded to be subsonic..but loses it's stopping power. The 45 was always subsonic and is very well known and trusted.

Such a weapon can be evolved beyond what it is now. Getting a potent hitting SMG not prone to climbing, easy to silence,good penetration or stopping punch....it may initially be seen as a limited niche but can turn into a weapon used more. We may see more small unit battles in the near future. The large scale Fulda Gap scenario or even Desert Storm are less likely ,so weapons may be less "mass production" and more mission efficient.


----------



## Bootstrap (Feb 3, 2009)

heheheh already purchased one while i was still working for the g-man ordered it thru my lt so i got all the bells and whistles ... its more impressive to shoot than it looks and it sure looked good when i saw it..


----------



## Remrem (Feb 5, 2009)

phridum said:


> I still dunno really...
> 
> It is obviously much more controllable than other full auto SMG's, but is there as real of a need as they are saying in that video? Handing out these full auto weapons may end up causing more damage than life saving...
> 
> In the video where he's shooting at the dummy in the car, his full auto burst sprays all over the place, even breaking the window. Perhaps that shoot was a poor example for them to choose, and I don't know the shooters qualifications, but for law enforcement agencies, that's overkill. Especially with Continuum of Force Oversight Committees or whatever. The rule of thumb is the least amount of force necessary to control a subject. Naturally, the armchair quarterbacking of officers decisions is a detriment to the lives of all citizens, but that won't stop them. Personally, I don't think anyone will sign off on dumping a 30 round mag of .45 ACP into a vehicle in 2 seconds.



I think the application is sort of an MP5 that's got more knockdown and the 45's subsonic velocity,which is a plus in situations where silenced is nessecery. Maybe a major city Tac squad would use a few rather as they'd use an MP5. Generally,police don't do "full auto" much,and lean to ammo that's either precise or is limited range.

Military, the core concept answers a need..or sure aims to. The MP5 has some advantages in urban situations and covert but it has the limitations of a middleweight 9 mm round.

i like the layout,ergonomics of the FN-P90, though I have never had the chance to use one. The way it's very compact without stuff sticking out to snag or get bent can be good in close quarters,or even for airborne. It's small bullet has some velocity-not much mass. Could the principles of the Kriss and the P 90 be blended somewhat? I assume the core concept of the Kriss weapon won't ever allow a real compact package but I think that a "next gen" version probably gets a bit streamlined and is a bit more compact. I think the concept of less recoil + climb might even become the base for a future SAW type of gun.

Complexity, cost of production and maintainance....might be limiting.

Bootstrap, Does your's seem like it's to complex to be adapted to a general combat role?

I did see the demo on Future Weapons and I don't think he intended to do a tight group..rather wanted to punch a lot of big holes fast to show raw firepower. At another point he was demonstrating relative accuracy.

Domestic police are not handing out full auto anything for everyday use. For the military, the trend now is away from massive forces,numerically and there may be a shift away from a One Size Fits All.


----------

